# اخبار و اعلانات > آگهی‌ها > آگهی های استخدام >  استخدام برنامه نویس ASP.net

## raveshmand

شرکت روشمند جهت تکمیل کادر فنی خود برنامه نویس وب مسلط به C#‎ ، ASP.net و SQL-server و javascript استخدام می کند.
از متقاضیان محترم تقاضا می شود که رزومه خود را به آدرس پست الکترونیک info@raveshmand.com ارسال نمایند و یا با شماره تلفن 88616100 تماس حاصل نمایند.

----------

